# Unable to perform a fresh install of 13.1



## Vull (Dec 4, 2022)

I've been trying to do a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE for about a week, unsuccessfully. I'm guessing that this might be related to the unavailability of package servers, which some people have been reporting recently.


----------



## Vull (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 4, 2022)

All those messages talk about mnt so looks like you are trying to install from an (unmounted) mount point.


----------



## Vull (Dec 4, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> All those messages talk about mnt so looks like you are trying to install from an (unmounted) mount point.


Thanks. I am using my usual installation procedure, with a recently downloaded FreeBSD installer written to a USB thumb drive. It has almost always worked in the past. I started the installation process by booting the USB drive and connected to the internet with my ethernet device.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 4, 2022)

Those messages seem relate to files not found locally - are they definitely on the USB stick and its mounted etc?

e.g. that first path?


----------



## Vull (Dec 4, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Those messages seem relate to files not found locally - are they definitely on the USB stick and its mounted etc?
> 
> e.g. that first path?


Good question. I'm assuming that the .txz archive files which are pre-selected in the installer dialog are on the installer USB, whereas the additional archives, such as src.txz, ports.txz, and lib32.txz, need to be downloaded from one of the FreeBSD servers. When I run the installation using only the pre-selected archives, I have no problems.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 5, 2022)

Vull said:


> I've been trying to do a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE for about a week, unsuccessfully. I'm guessing that this might be related to the unavailability of package servers, which some people have been reporting recently.
> 
> View attachment 15162
> View attachment 15163
> ...



If  you look closely, you can see that you're using three forward slashes instead of the expected two. (e.g. file:*//*mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/whoops.txz)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

You can drop into the shell.
And check if /mnt is mount or there is data.
And check if you have networking. (ifconfig -a)


----------



## Vull (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks guys. I probably have networking working okay, else I'd not have been able to connect to the pkg.freebsd.org server in the previous step. I'm guessing that the extra slashes are not part of this particular problem.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 5, 2022)

alexseitsinger said:


> If  you look closely, you can see that you're using three forward slashes instead of the expected two. (e.g. file:*//*mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/whoops.txz)



Three slashes should be correct. `file://` with two slashes followed by `/mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/src.txz` full path which includes preceding slash.

Concatenated looks like three.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 5, 2022)

So if you

ls /mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz

there‘s definitely that file on your USB key?

So far as I can see the network issues accessing FreeBSD repositories were resolved days ago.


----------



## Vull (Dec 5, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> So if you
> 
> ls /mnt/usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz
> 
> ...


The USB drive has base.txz, kernel-dbg.txz, kernel.txz, lib32.txz, ports.txz, src.txz, and tests.txz in directory /usr/freebsd-dist/.

There is no selection box for base.txz, for obvious reasons. If I untick the boxes for base-dbg.txz and lib32-dbg.txz, the installer proceeds without any noticeable problems. Therefore, I infer that base-dbg.txz and lib32-dbg.txz need to be downloaded from the ftp server, if their boxes are ticked. It is only then that I encounter noticeable problems.


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 5, 2022)

Download FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img from here it will allow you to download all necessary files during the install.



			Index of /releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.1/


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 5, 2022)

If needed individual files you can download from,


			Index of /releases/amd64/13.1-RELEASE/


----------



## balanga (Dec 5, 2022)

Vull said:


> Good question. I'm assuming that the .txz archive files which are pre-selected in the installer dialog are on the installer USB, whereas the additional archives, such as src.txz, ports.txz, and lib32.txz, need to be downloaded from one of the FreeBSD servers. When I run the installation using only the pre-selected archives, I have no problems.


Where exactly are these files?

Can you show the output from 

$mount
$ls -al /mnt

Something seems very wrong. 

What program are you running and from what medium?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2022)

Vull said:


> If I untick the boxes for base-dbg.txz and lib32-dbg.txz, the installer proceeds without any noticeable problems. Therefore, I infer that base-dbg.txz and lib32-dbg.txz need to be downloaded from the ftp server, if their boxes are ticked. It is only then that I encounter noticeable problems.


Enabling base-dbg and/or lib32-dbg seems to trigger a bug causing the paths to get hosed. The /mnt path isn't correct, that's where the 'destination' filesystems are mounted during the install. The correct path should be `file:///usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz`.


----------



## Vull (Dec 5, 2022)

The required *.txz files are automatically pre-mounted on the USB installer drive at directory /usr/freebsd-dist/.

Unless I'm sadly mistaken, the files base-dbg.txz and lib32-dbg.txz not being included with the memstick image installer archive:

FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img

... whereas they ARE included with the mini-memstick image installer archive file:

FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img

... so I'll postpone the process of marking this thread as "Solved" for now.


----------

